# Squirrels and Mt. Curs



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Leaves are coming down. Time soon to hunt in earnest. Have two youngsters to train this season. Here's one of them.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Whys he shaking his head? Looks like hes got an ear infection. Is it the collar? Nice dog! Looks very eager!


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Whys he shaking his head? Looks like hes got an ear infection. Is it the collar? Nice dog! Looks very eager!


Diagnosis is dog has seasonal allergies. Ears are clean. No mites, bacteria, etc. No obstructions, no infection, weeping, puss or any other such signs of canker or other ear problems. Will bother him one day and then nothing the next. Controlled by antibiotics, but I'd rather let it run its course as long as the dog is not in any great discomfort.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Edit, will have to watch at work.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow! That's a good dog! I have always thought about getting a Cur or two... I like the looks of the Black Mouth, are they just as good?


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

You'll get arguments for every breed of cur. I've owned three BMC's. Only one made a half-assed sq. dog. All were Ladner bred, too, which is the line most fanciers swear by.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Nebo kept going, so I hunted longer than I wanted to this morning. Have non-insertional Achilles tendonitis in the right tendon and it makes for painful walking. Helluva thing at the beginning of sq. season.  He was crackin' while I was creakin'. Kilt three, left two for seed and didn't see several more with the leaves on.

Try to keep the sessions short for young dogs, and only kill the sq. to them that help with their lessons.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, he knows the routine doesn&#8217;t he?  It makes me smile just watching him run to the truck. And I have to say, I&#8217;ve never had a dog that would voluntarily put himself away. Great video!


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Curs are quick studies, Mike. Today he loaded and kenneled on hand commands alone, no corrections, and came out of the woods across a cornfield close by without a lead strap and only a few vocal corrections. His sister is a tad ahead of him in every category of the hunt.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Great video!! Im sure that would be awsome to hunt squirrels behind a good dog. Have hunted birds and rabbits behind dogs many times but never squirrels. I'm jealous


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice that dog handles well it shows you work your dogs keep up the good work. My friend has a landers dog and it is coming around pretty good he is going to end up with a good dual purpose dog. Please post more videos I love watching dogs of all breeds work.


----------

